# Camille - prononciation



## bobbyfischer

Bonjour à tous,  
J’ai toujours su que le nom Camille se prononce [kamij] (comme dans ‘famille’), autant pour une fille que pour un garçon.
  Récemment, j’ai entendu dire que pour un garçon on doit le prononcer [kamil] (comme dans ‘mille’), l’orthographe restant la même.
Est-ce vrai? Qu’en pensez-vous ?  
Merci d’avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour Bobbyfischer,

le prénom *Camille*, que je sache, ne se prononce pas différemment pour un garçon ou pour une fille, du moins je ne l'ai jamais entendu => comme *famille*.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Pour Camille Saint-Saëns j’ai toujours entendu [kamij]. On aurait pu s’imaginer une différence de prononciation s’il y avait eu un nom masculin *Camil, mais cette forme n’existe pas.

D’ailleurs, ce nom a connu une popularité énorme au cours de la dernière décennie. A cet effet, on se demande la répartition entre garçons et filles. 
 ​


----------



## RedCoat

Pour un garçon comme pour une fille, la prononciation est la même que dans famille!


----------



## chouynard

Au Québec la situation pourrait être décrite de la façon suivante.
La prononciation diffère généralement si c'est un garçon (mil) ou une fille (famille) et cela, même si l'écriture est semblable : Camille. Bien sûr, si l'écriture n'est pas la même, Camil pour un gars et Camille pour une fille, alors, la prononciation est différente aussi.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Alors, je rétracte ce que j’ai dit à propos d’une forme masculine *Camil*: elle existe - ou plutôt, _il_ existe ! La question naturelle serait donc à savoir quelle est la forme la plus usuelle pour un homme au Québec portant ce nom?
 ​


----------



## chouynard

Quelques statistiques alors, sur la forme par ce que pour la prononciation je n'ai rien; de 2001 à 2006, 10 occurences du nom Camille donné à un garçon (versus 2151 fois pour les filles) alors que pour Camil, c'est le double, soit 20 occurences (et 0 pour les filles).
Pour détails, voir le site Internet de la régie des rentes du Québec
Bonne journée


----------



## Camille123456

chouynard said:


> Au Québec la situation pourrait être décrite de la façon suivante.
> La prononciation diffère généralement si c'est un garçon (mil) ou une fille (famille) et cela, même si l'écriture est semblable : Camille. Bien sûr, si l'écriture n'est pas la même, Camil pour un gars et Camille pour une fille, alors, la prononciation est différente aussi.



Merci beaucoup pour votre intervention. Je confirme. En France également!!! sauf  que la nouvelle génération qui prononce indifféremment Camille (Famille) pour un homme ou une femme alors que la vrai prononciation devrait être Camille (prononcé "Camil").

Je suis un homme et je m'appelle Camille (prononcé "Camil"). Beaucoup de mes aïeuls s'appelaient ainsi avec cette prononciation.

C'est malheureusement peu connu de nos jours et, en général, seuls les anciens prononcent correctement (où les personnes ayant eu un grand père ou un oncle s'appelant ainsi).

Camille
Ville
Cyrille
Mille
Tranquille
....


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Autant je connais _Cyril_, *Camil* m'est inconnu, tout comme la prononciation [*-il* ] de _Camille_.


----------



## Camille123456

Bonjour Atcheque,
Moi aussi, il y a des tas de choses que je ne connais pas... mais qui existent


----------



## snarkhunter

atcheque said:


> Autant je connais _Cyril_, *Camil* m'est inconnu


... C'est peut-être une forme née par assimilation avec le prénom (d'origine arabe) _Kamil_ ?


----------



## Camille123456

Non, cela est issu du latin Camillus et Camilia


----------



## iuytr

Bienvenue sur le forum Camille,

Pour contribuer, j'apprends aussi, je n'ai jamais entendu Kamil/Camil pour le prénom Camille en France. Il serait intéressant de savoir s'il y a une influence régionale qui serait passée au Québec.
Pour info, en polonais cela s'écrit et se prononcerait Kamil pour les hommes et Kamila pour les femmes.


----------



## SergueiL

Camille123456 said:


> C'est malheureusement peu connu de nos jours et, en général, seuls les anciens prononcent correctement (où les personnes ayant eu un grand père ou un oncle s'appelant ainsi).


Je connais plusieurs Camille qui ne seraient pas d'accord si on leur disait qu'ils ne prononcent pas correctement leur propre prénom... Ils argueraient, à raison, que c'est le porteur du prénom qui choisit sa prononciation...
La prononciation du français bouge continuellement (dans le temps et dans l'espace) ; on peut le déplorer mais cela ne change rien, elle bouge quand même.


Camille123456 said:


> Non, cela est issu du latin Camillus et Camilia


Snarkhunter parlait d'assimilation, pas d'étymologie.


----------



## Bezoard

Camille123456 said:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre intervention. Je confirme. En France également!!! sauf  que la nouvelle génération qui prononce indifféremment Camille (Famille) pour un homme ou une femme alors que la vrai prononciation devrait être Camille (prononcé "Camil").


Il y a belle lurette que la prononciation majoritaire en France de _Camille_ rime avec _famille_ plutôt qu'avec _Cyrille_ ou _Achille_.
Voyez ici en 1883 :
Étude sur la prononciation française
confirmé là, à la même date, avec cependant la notation que la prononciation a changé :
De la prononciation française depuis le commencement du lóe siècle, d'après les témoignages des grammairiens
ou encore là, un peu plus tôt, en notant que la prononciation se fait avec le l mouillé mais qu'il serait plus correct de ne pas le mouiller :
Traité complet de la prononciation française dans la seconde moitié du XIXe siècle
Vers 1850, l'orthoépie était différente, surtout quand elle était observée de l'étranger :
Etudes sur la prononciation ou traite de prononciation francaise suivi d'un petit dictionnaire orthoepique francais-allemand
Dictionnaire de la conversation et de la lecture
On notera que c'est l'étymologie qui prétendait justifier la prononciation sans l mouillé.

Je pense que la solution canadienne qui différencie la prononciation de Camil pour les garçons et Camille pour les filles s'inscrit dans un nouveau cadre et ne prolonge pas la prononciation française ancienne.


----------



## Camille123456

L’important, c'est que je sache comment je m'appelle et d'où vient mon nom. Beaucoup de membre de ma famille l'ont porté et beaucoup d'anciens (nés avant le 2ème guerre) le prononcent naturellement comme "ville" (ce qui me fait toujours plaisir).

Après, je sais que cela ne sert à rien de se battre, souvent, le combat est perdu d'avance ...
Je le dis seulement aux personnes qui comptent pour moi, sinon je ne le relève même plus...

Certain Camille (Homme) le prononce comme "famille" et ils ont raison aussi.

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont lu "Horace" de Corneille, il fait rimer Camille (pourtant féminin) avec "ville"  cf. ce lien --> Hi-hasse


----------



## Bezoard

Camille123456 said:


> Sinon, pour ceux qui ont lu "Horace" de Corneille, il fait rimer Camille (pourtant féminin) avec "ville"  cf. ce lien --> Hi-hasse


Pas seulement _Horace_, mais aussi _Othon_ ! Mon dernier lien du message 15 faisait allusion à ces rimes de Corneille. On peut même être plus précis :


> Dans _Horace , Camille_ rime avec _ville_ et avec _facile_ . Dans Othon , Corneille fait rimer le même nom avec _utile , inutile , tranquille , facile , civile_ ; nulle part _Camille_ ne rime avec un mot où l soit mouillé ( comme _fille_ , ou _famille_ ) . On prononçait
> donc _Camile_. Voyez _Horace_ (vers 1775), _Othon_ (vers 97, 169, 357, 373, 423, 673, 1177, 1289, 1311, 1829).


Théatre choisi; publié conformément au texte de l'éd. des Grands écrivains de la France, avec notices, analyses et notes philologiques et littéraires par L. Petit de Julleville : Corneille, Pierre, 1606-1684 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Mais bon, Corneille a aussi ce genre de rimes, qu'on ne fait plus, plusieurs siècles après :

_Pour Clarice et Lucrèce, elles en ont quelque air; 
Philiste avec Alcippe y vient vous accorder; _
Corneille,La suite du Menteur, vers 289-290.

_Examiner sa taille, et sa mine, et son air, 
Et voir quel est l'époux que je vous veux donner._
Corneille, Le Menteur, vers 391-392.

_La foi que j'en reçus s'en est allée en l'air,
Et ces traits de sa plume osent encor parler,_
Corneille, Mélite, vers 913-91

On en conclut qu'on prononçait alors l'infinitif des verbes du premier groupe autrement qu'aujourd'hui. La langue et surtout sa prononciation ont énormément évolué au cours du temps. Je comprends fort bien qu'une coquetterie familiale conserve une tradition désuète de prononciation ; cela a beaucoup de charme. Mais bien sûr, l'usage dominant est tout autre.

Et cela ne date pas d'hier mais au moins du milieu du XIXe siècle comme le montrent les rimes de ces poésies ou chansons :
Poésie/ Potvin, Charles
Chansons et petits poèmes


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Amusante, cette discussion ! J'ai reçu ce matin un groupe d'élèves de 10 ans avec un Kamil et un Camille dont les prénoms se prononçaient pareil, en rimant avec ville ou pile...


----------



## danielc

Bezoard said:


> Je pense que la solution canadienne qui différencie la prononciation de Camil pour les garçons et Camille pour les filles s'inscrit dans un nouveau cadre et ne prolonge pas la prononciation française ancienne.


Pourquoi pensez-vous cela?



Camille123456 said:


> L’important, c'est que je sache comment je m'appelle et d'où vient mon nom. Beaucoup de membre de ma famille l'ont porté et beaucoup d'anciens (nés avant le 2ème guerre) le prononcent naturellement comme "ville" (ce qui me fait toujours plaisir).


Votre usage est celui de ma famille. Est-il question d'une prononciation régionale dans certaines régions francophones, et non pas d'une "coquetterie familale" comme l'a dit Bezoard en haut? (malheureusement!) D'où venez-vous, Camille? 

Il serait intéressant d'entendre l'avis de nos membres suisses et belges et africains...


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est bien possible en effet qu'il y ait des différences régionales. La prononciation au Québec et dans le Nord-Est de la France peut avoir évolué différemment que dans d'autres régions où nous ne connaissons plus que [kami*j*].

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'ai pour ma part jamais rencontré de personne se faisant appeler [kami*l*], qu'il s'agisse d'un homme ou d'une femme, que le prénom soit orthographié _Kamil_, _Camil_ ou _Camille_. Je ne connais que des _Camille_, hommes ou femmes, et tous se font appeler [kami*j*] ; aucun [kami*l*].


----------



## Bezoard

danielc said:


> Pourquoi pensez-vous cela?


Parce que l'usage français ne différenciait par l'orthographe du prénom masculin et du prénom féminin. Comme le montrent les rimes de Corneille, Camille rimait avec "ville", même pour le prénom féminin. Pour le prénom masculin, à ma connaissance, Camil n'était pas du tout utlisé en français standard ; rappelons-nous qu'en France, le choix des prénoms était relativement limité par la loi jusqu'à une époque très récente. L'usage canadien mentionné plus haut de distinguer et l'écriture et la prononciation du prénom est donc, à ce que je crois, un usage qui ne trouve pas sa source dans l'usage français même ancien.
Je précise ici que lorque je parle d'usage français, le seul que je connaisse (mais pas le seul que je reconnaisse !), il s'agit du français standard centralisé, normé, de Paris et de la bourgeoisie cultivée de Province qui l'a utilisé, usage bien représenté dans la littérature et les dictionnaires des siècles derniers. Cela néglige complètement les usages régionaux, locaux, qu'ils soient de France ou hors de France, pour lesquels d'autres que moi ont plus de compétence.



danielc said:


> Votre usage est celui de ma famille. Est-il question d'une prononciation régionale dans certaines régions francophones, et non pas d'une "coquetterie familale" comme l'a dit Bezoard en haut? (malheureusement!) D'où venez-vous, Camille?


J'appelle sans méchanceté une coquetterie familiale une tradition de prononciation ou d'écriture qu'on observe dans une famille à l'encontre d'un usage quasi général. Ces coquetteries sont le plus souvent parfaitement fondées, par exemple par un usage général ancien oublié ou par un usage local ignoré du plus grand nombre. Qu'on songe à la prononciation des noms Broglie ou Tremoille, à l'orthographe de Remi, Grevisse ou Clemenceau, à la prononciation de Joachim ou Ghislaine...


----------



## Camille123456

danielc said:


> Votre usage est celui de ma famille. Est-il question d'une prononciation régionale dans certaines régions francophones, et non pas d'une "coquetterie familale" comme l'a dit Bezoard en haut? (malheureusement!) D'où venez-vous, Camille?


Bonjour Daniel,
je viens de Lorraine.
Et en effet, je confirme ce n'est pas du tout une "coquetterie familiale" (ni un opinion) mais plutôt un fait. Comme je l'ai déjà dit, beaucoup d'anciens (nés avant le 2ème guerre) prononcent naturellement Camille comme "ville" (en Lorraine et Alsace en tout cas, ailleurs je ne sais pas).

Pour compléter, je viens de trouver ce livre (cf. page 396)
Dictionnaire de la conversation et de la lecture


----------



## Swatters

J'ai connu plusieurs Cam/il/, tous des hommes nés durant la première moitié du 20e siècle, dans l'ouest de la Belgique.

Chez les plus jeunes, je ne connais que des femmes avec ce prénom, toutes avec la rime en -/iː/


----------



## WestFevalia

Je n'avais jamais entendu la prononciation [kamil], même pour un garçon, mais je suis ravie de la découvrir !
Comme quoi, on en apprend tous les jours (et ça m'apprendra à ne pas lire Corneille plus souvent)


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> je n'ai pour ma part jamais rencontré de personne se faisant appeler [kami*l*], qu'il s'agisse d'un homme ou d'une femme, que le prénom soit orthographié _Kamil_, _Camil_ ou _Camille_.


Moi non plus, et je ne connais dans ce cas que le guitariste Kamil Rustam. Mais il est né aux Pays-Bas.


----------



## Nicomon

iuytr said:


> Il serait intéressant de savoir s'il y a une influence régionale qui serait passée au Québec.


Peut-être, mais permettez-moi d'en douter.  Je ne suis pas du tout convaincue de cette affirmation quant à la supposée distinction entre masculin et féminin au Québec :


chouynard said:


> Au Québec la situation pourrait être décrite de la façon suivante.
> La prononciation diffère généralement si c'est un garçon (mil) ou une fille (famille) et cela, même si l'écriture est semblable : Camille.


Par exemple dans le cas du comédien Camille Ducharme (1908-1984) et du politicien Camille Laurin (1922-1999) j'ai toujours entendu le l mouillé de « famille ».   Comme pour les filles/femmes.  Cela dit, j'ai une oreille de Montréalaise. 
Il est grand, le Québec, et chouynard n'est plus là pour nous dire d'où il tient/tenait cette information.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Par exemple dans le cas du comédien Camille Ducharme (1908-1984) et du politicien Camille Laurin (1922-1999) j'ai toujours entendu le l mouillé de « famille ».   Comme pour les filles/femmes.


Pour Laurin, j'aurais dit "l", comme pour mon mononcle! Je crois entendre les deux prononciations quand je visionne sur Youtube des discussions qui portent sur ce grand homme québécois.


----------

